# Haven't seen one of these before...



## Harry Muff (May 25, 2013)

Looks like a cool piece of gear. 


I can't think of what I would use it for, but I thought some of you might want to see it.




Aputure V-control USB Focus Controller


----------



## bycostello (May 25, 2013)

looks like a playstion controller!!


----------



## sanj (May 25, 2013)

What practical uses can u imagine with this? Curious.


----------



## Old Sarge (May 25, 2013)

I hadn't seen one either but it appears to be available in the U.S. from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Aputure-V-Control-Remote-Controller-Focusing/dp/B00AUKCZ08 . Googled the name and found their website which had an underwhelming video demonstration.

Seems to be similar to Canon EOS Utility without a computer. Might work well for focus pulling when shooting video. An interesting gadget that would be on the bottom of my wish list for now.....very bottom.


----------



## cycomachead (May 25, 2013)

The main purpose is for focusing in video, similar to using a follow focus device, though I wonder how well this works. Most focus devices are manual, and turn the MF ring on a lens, and even the electronic ones drive a motor to turn the MF ring. Going through the camera is interesting. 

The biggest advantage here is cost, as $180 USD is significantly cheaper than most manual follow focus devices.


----------



## sanj (May 25, 2013)

Now I understand. Wow, super. If anyone gets to see a review to this, please do let us know.


----------



## sanj (May 25, 2013)

I checked reviews of similar item at amazon.
It seems like it will NOT work in manual focus lenses. Grrrrrrrr. Excitement short lived...


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (May 25, 2013)

sanj said:


> I checked reviews of similar item at amazon.
> It seems like it will NOT work in manual focus lenses. Grrrrrrrr. Excitement short lived...



I won't work with manual focus lenses because it works by using the AF motor on the lenses to change the focus. It is very imprecise as lenses have different motors, and there is lag. As a professional focus puller, I have to say, I prefer to have a proper follow focus, or none. I mean, you can always attach a long whip to the thing and pull focus from a distance...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 25, 2013)

Looks like an outdated gadget ... for about $100 more, you can get CamRanger which has a lot more features and more in tune with today's tech


----------



## scottburgess (Jun 20, 2013)

This seems practical for small focus stacks, like for landscapes or flower portraits with a 100mm. The usual way is to hook up a laptop and use EOS Utility to adjust the autofocus in fixed increments. Not practical for extreme macro, but then that is what the StackShot is for. This looks portable if you can't take the computer along.


----------



## untitled10 (Jun 20, 2013)

youtube.com/watch?v=OkwP80Tt_VU

I saw this review for It awhile back, as a budget dslr video shooter it seems intriguing, but only interesting practically at best


----------

